# toma a tierra, mazo de cables, brida, espárrago (en montaje), ramal, regulador



## fernlo

Field and topic:
Hola! 
Tengo algunas palabras técnicas que no encuentro por ninguna parte. Me podría alguien ayudar, por favor?
Son: toma de tierra, mazo de cables, brida, espárrago, ramal y regulador.

Son palabras en el contexto del montaje de una instalación electrónica.

Gracias
---------------------

Sample sentence:
NO hay una frase específica


----------



## bungle

toma de tierra = earth connection
regulador = regulator


----------



## hectorperio

Hola, Me parece que toma a tierre se refiere a la tierra eléctrica no a la tierra como planeta, por lo tanto debe corresponder con Ground connection o simplemente Ground, esto se hace en las instalaciones electricas para desviar hacia la tierra (suelo) la corriente eléctrica en el casoo de un cortocircuito.
saludos.
 PD. estoy investigando las demás palabras


----------



## hectorperio

Probablemente Mazo de cables se pueda traducir Cable bundle, ya que bundle se refiere a un fajo o un conjunto de algo (billetes, papeles, etc.)


----------



## mora

Hola 

Creo que en RU se usa 'earth' , en EEUU/Canada, hectorperio tiene razon, usamos  la palabra 'ground'.
Es posible que brida sea 'tie' ...cable tie o wire tie...
ramal = 'branch line', o también 'strap'
regulador = regulator
regulador de luz = dimmer switch
regulador de tensión = voltage regulator


mora


----------



## fernlo

Muchas gracias, estáis siendo de gran ayuda.


----------



## slob

hola!!!

toma a tierra, seria ground como bien lo han dicho antes, pero brida, si lo traduces del frances, y despues al ingles, el resultado correcto es bridel. 
lo puedes comprobar poniendo english - spanish, y veras el resultado.

suerte.


----------



## tecnick

brida = cable tie
espárrago = stud


----------



## vic's teacher

ramal se llama 'fall'


----------



## 1-2-many

brida is a *flange* in English


----------



## jalibusa

Mazo de cables : cable loom


----------



## divingdwarf

1-2-many said:


> brida is a *flange* in English


Hi, 

"flange" is "brida" but I think it has a different meaning from what you are suggesting. As the post is related to cables, I think brida is more related to cable ties.

I hope I am not causing confusion by posting a misleading answer though.


----------



## pacosancas

You'r completely correct, Divingdwarf.

Brida (de un tubo, de un eje) = (Pipe / shaft) flange

Brida (de cable) = Cable tie


----------



## vicdark

mazo de cables =_ cable harness_

Aquí puedes ver algunas imágenes.


----------



## macame

Toma de tierra: earth/ground connection
Mazo de cables: cable bundle, wiring harness
Brida: cable strap/tie
Espárrago: stud
Ramal: branch connection
Ramificación: tapping
Regulador de corriente: current regulator


----------

